# Wie befestigt man am besten einen Kabelkanal an der Türe?



## Techniker321 (9 Juni 2010)

Ich suche möglichkeiten einen kabelkanal für Schalter usw. and der Türe zu befestigen.

PVC oder Metall?
Kleben oder Nieten?

Ich würde mich über einen Beitrag von euch freuen.

mfg Techniker321


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2010)

1. kunststoff
2. offener ringkanal
3. kleben (direkt auf die türinnenseite) oder schrauben(kunststoffschrauben) auf eine schiene, die am inneren rahmen der tür befestigt ist


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juni 2010)

wenn es möglich ist lass dir Gewindebolzen auf die Tür heften. Da kannst du dann eine Schiene drauf befestigen und dadrauf dann handelsüblichen PVC-Kabelkanal.

Von kleben halt ich nix (der Kleber meist auch nicht ) und Nieten sieht man von aussen.... auch nicht schön.....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2010)

so wie der LiLaStern es vorschlägt machen wir das auch, das Bedienblech
wird ausgeläsert, damit die Taster später schön auf gleicher höhe sind.
Dann werden von unseren "Hufschmieden" Stehbolzen angeschmiedet.
Diese dienen auch dazu das Tablo zu Erden, dann wird das ganze von
unseren "Künstlern" schön Lackiert und fertig ist das kunstwerk.


----------



## Ludewig (10 Juni 2010)

Wir kleben unsere Kabelkanäle jetzt seit fast 20 Jahren mit normalem transparentem Sanitärsilikon in sinnvoller Anordnung abends von hinten an die Tür. Am nächstenTag geht's weiter. Vorher entfettet hält das bombig, und ich sehe meine Anlagen auch noch nach Jahrzehnten.


----------



## RGerlach (10 Juni 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> wenn es möglich ist lass dir Gewindebolzen auf die Tür heften. Da kannst du dann eine Schiene drauf befestigen und dadrauf dann handelsüblichen PVC-Kabelkanal.
> 
> Von kleben halt ich nix (der Kleber meist auch nicht ) und Nieten sieht man von aussen.... auch nicht schön.....




Wobei beachtet werden sollte, dass die Gewindebolzen im Kanal abgedeckt werden. Ansonsten drohen mechanische Schäden an der Isolation der Aderleitungen und damit Kurzschlüsse.

Wir schrauben Profile an den Türrahmen und verwenden Kunststoffnieten.

Lösungen gibt es viele, ... Fallstricke aber auch.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## rentier rudi (10 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Wir nehmen bei uns TESA Spiegelklebeband. Hält super.


----------



## da_kine (10 Juni 2010)

1. gut entfetten
2. Pattex auf Kanal und Schrank
3. ca. 10 - 15 Minuten anziehen lassen
4. dann richtig fest aufeinanderpressen (Schraubzwinge etc.)
5. eine Stunde warten


das hält ewig.

MfG

Markus


----------

